# New Shampoo



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all just comming to the end of my Maguire gold shampoo. Fancy a change any recommendations for a was free shampoo?

Secondly just bought a new Audi any recommendations for new wax and sealers please?

Thanks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm currently using car chem, really nice and very slick, glides along nicely. :detailer:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Meirion658 said:


> Hi all just comming to the end of my Maguire gold shampoo. Fancy a change any recommendations for a was free shampoo?
> 
> Secondly just bought a new Audi any recommendations for new wax and sealers please?
> 
> Thanks


Shampoo suggestions from me would be Gyeon bathe or the Glare shampoo

Waxes are really more about the prep, the better your prep the better the results. 
There are plenty of threads on DW about wax recommendations depending on what your looking for
Have a search


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

Give waxplanets lava shampoo a try, it is sooooo good


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

i'm trying chemical guys honeydew now which technically is a foam, but its no way near as slick as my megs wash and wax. so once those are both done i'm going to try the Bilthamber shampoo as it gets good reviews! and super slippy


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

If everything else fails try fairy liquid never fails.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

suspal said:


> If everything else fails try fairy liquid never fails.


.....


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

odk jet is good stuff and on offer here thedetailingbooth

autoallure luxallure is good stuff and also the new autoglym ultra high definition shampoo if your feeling flush 

and also adams blue shampoo

all wax/sealant safe and dont contain any gloss enhancers or waxes


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Agree with the above, ODK Jet is my current fav and I'm looking forward to trying out Adams shampoo next.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got 3 bottles of Bilt Hammer shampoo stacked up on my shelf.
300ml goes a long way, you literally put a teaspoon of shampoo in a 10 litre bucket!!!!

Its lovely and slick, foams up nicely and rinses away so easily.
I can't see me moving away from the Bilt Hamber shampoo and other products for the foreseeable future.

Best I've used.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

walfice said:


> Give waxplanets lava shampoo a try, it is sooooo good


This!!!!

Gonz.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I want to try WP Lava shampoo soon:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dchapman88 said:


> .....


Yes have been called Master Yoda many a time, guess I was good with a rotary in my hands.


----------



## MichaelCPortis (Aug 4, 2017)

Spa from Mitchell and King is a lovely shampoo , plenty of great wax available too. Pure their pre wax cleanser is highly recommended as well.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> ..... the new autoglym ultra high definition shampoo if your feeling flush


20% off it at Halfords and before end of tonight, an extra 10% off :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Bouncers slick mick is worthy of a shout. Very nice soap to use, smells divine. 
I've currently got a bottle of Adams blue, and autoglym HD on the go. Both very good. Next on my list is ODK jet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ross said:


> I want to try WP Lava shampoo soon:thumb:


Do it Ross it's cheap too. 
I might get on to Tony to see if he will do 1 litre bottles as it's that good.

Gonz.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Car chem 1900:1, thick, slick, good cleaning power and cheap.
Shampoo wise I rate it as one of the best, and I've tried a few.
Just don't expect much scent, personally I'd go unscented just to save a few pennies.
That's the price you pay for such a concentration.

But I'm itching to try bilt hamber, just to see what the fuss is about.

For scent duragloss 901 is the best, sweet cherry scent and as a shampoo I really rate it.
Doesn't get much love as it's old school.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Do it Ross it's cheap too.
> I might get on to Tony to see if he will do 1 litre bottles as it's that good.
> 
> Gonz.


Its next on my shampoo to try list,not tried a new shampoo for awhile now but I like the look of WP Lava. As you say its pretty cheap :thumb:


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Not tried many shampoos. This is because I found a thread on here reviewing lots of different shampoos on the market. Autoglym Bodyshop conditioner came out somewhere near the top. You can buy 2.5L for £15 on amazon prime. Since using this product, I have found no need to look elsewhere. Its low foaming but has high lubricity. I feel like there is enough foam if you blast the bucket with a PW anyway. 

I may, at some point, try the ultra-HD shampoo just because i've found the body shop conditioner so good and this is marketed as a superior product.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Adam's has my vote for gloss.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ibiza55 said:


> Adam's has my vote for gloss.


adams blue shampoo doesnt have any waxes or gloss enhancers in it. think you mean adams wash and wax


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Adams or chem guys glossworx! Amazing stuff, gloss is unreal and can use both in sunlight which is a good kicker!


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

My choice in order of what I have used so far - 

1. Bilt hamber 
2. Adams Blue
3. Mitchell & King Spa
4. Autoglym Shampoo


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I keep trying different shampoos but always find myself coming back to Bilt Hamber, for me it cleans well and for a small bottle lasts ages


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Bilt Hamber or Car Chem 1900:1.

Let us know what you go for and how you find it compared to the Megs.

Happy washing. :detailer: :thumb: 

Andy.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

ODK Jet 

Optimum car wash 

Nanolex pure shampoo


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Shine Supply Shift, beautiful shampoo! https://www.shinesupply.co.uk/product-page/shift


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

I forgot about Britemax Pure Max, its smells like love hearts:argie:


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rotiform said:


> I forgot about Britemax Pure Max, its smells like love hearts:argie:


is it nice and slick?


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

andy198712 said:


> is it nice and slick?


Yes!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Britemax cleanmax is another good one, as is Dodo Juice Born to be mild.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

just used the new adams ultra foam shampoo yesterday in a 5 gallon bucket and it was very nice, smells great, foams up slightly more than adams blue, i would say its slightly slicker and you can use it in direct sun light with no problems with drying


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

uruk hai said:


> Britemax cleanmax is another good one, as is Dodo Juice Born to be mild.


+1 I've been using cleanmax for a couple of years now. Bought a big 5l as it had 25% off a while ago.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I really don’t get on with concentrated shampoos such as BH Autowash & Gyeon Bathe Essence, tried them both, very few suds and although slick, little panel coverage. I wonder if I am doing something wrong. My favourite is Britemax CleanMax, but I can’t understand why I don’t have the same views as everyone else, unless my expectations are too high.


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wash. As stated I used 5ml in my bucket and not had a slicker shampoo. Most recently used AF lather & Gyeon Bathe and I prefer the Bilt Hamber.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Even if its just for your wheels .....*

Available from an increasingly popular budget supermarket for less than £2!

Its worth a google to find out about it.


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
Adam’s ultra foam shampoo
Gyeon Bathe +

Currently have the above 3. I use BHAW when i want somehing slick. Ultra Foam when i want an overdose of suds. Bathe + when short in time and i want to wash and add gloss at the same time. 

G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Zebra said:


> Available from an increasingly popular budget supermarket for less than £2!
> 
> Its worth a google to find out about it.


Not tried this - how have you found it ?


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Zebra said:


> Available from an increasingly popular budget supermarket for less than £2!
> 
> Its worth a google to find out about it.


Used it and rate it, i bought 3 of the products they had on offer from said budget supermarket. The leather cleaner is also very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Peter77 said:


> Used it and rate it, i bought 3 of the products they had on offer from said budget supermarket. The leather cleaner is also very good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered wine from this particular budget supermarket and decided to add a couple of bottles of the Automate shampoo to try, I note it claims to be PH neutral which is good if you don't wish to add anything. I also note that other online sites sell this for £5 a bottle. If I'm not wild about it I can always demote it to wheel cleaning duty.


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

Used BHAW for the first time this week.

Thought i'd treat my self to warm water.... 

added a teaspoon to my bucket (now ordered a 5ml syringe off amazon) added my warm water from the kitchen tap with a shower setting, it foamed up pretty well!

when i got up to the car i gave it a squirt with the pressure washer and it give it a denser foam.

applied to the car and it felt very slick! yes not the foamiest on the car but felt great to use and the small £10 pot will last ages!


----------

